# Just a Breakfast Fatty



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

I fried a cubed potato with onions and garlic, then added cheese and let it cool...



Used my fatty piston again, I filled the tube and let it chill for an hour.

Fatty piston...  
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82480








Smoked on my drum with a bit of hickory....



The sliced potato/onion/cheese fatty....



I toasted an english muffin, added sliced fatty...



Then topped with an easy over egg and hollandaise...








Thanks for checking out my breakfast!


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2009)

"Just a Breakfast Fatty" like it's no big deal.  So humble.  That is one of the finest looking final fatty picts ever.  Great work as usual.


----------



## meatball (Oct 19, 2009)

That's more like "breakfast fatty benedict"!! Wow, it looks good.


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 19, 2009)

I was hungery before, now I'm really hungery,  I like the way that fattie stuffer works,  I was looking at my Jerky gun last night and thinkin that may work as well.

As usually you always have great looking qview.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you Dude, Meatball and Nickelmore!
Nickelmore, I bet your jerky gun would work. The larger pvc piece I used has a 2" inside diameter. I don't have a jerky gun, but hear they are almost the same size.
Let me know if ya try it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks!


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with the Dude, that final pic may by your best yet --amazing


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Beerbelly...Thanks!!  (((HUG)))


----------



## spence (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks great!  Now i'm hungry.
How long did that take to smoke?


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 19, 2009)

Geeeze, Cowgirl.  I'm whiting out my wife's name on our marriage certificate, and adding yours.







As usual - you rock!  

LOL!

Gots to get me a fatty piston...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you Spence and Bman!!

Spence, I smoked it in my drum for about 2 hours at 290. I was smoking a huge hunka pork and some apple dumplins at the same time. It came out pretty tasty. :)


Bman... lolol You made me spit my drink out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!


----------



## hog warden (Oct 19, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing. She should start a finishing school for Okie's desiring that MRS degree. There would be a long line waiting for successful graduates!


----------



## morkdach (Oct 19, 2009)

ya know Jeanie the way the wind blew yesterday i thought i smelled taters cooken. i had some twice baked of the grill but i think i was smellen yours
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to ya for this


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 19, 2009)

Too Late, I've Already Done That, can't be making her a bigamist...


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

Just wonderfull Jeanie.Seeing the last picture- i do believe i could get away with that around here !!!!!


----------



## ripstik (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful..I like your adventures ideas.It motivates all of us..Thanks.


----------



## erain (Oct 20, 2009)

i am already laffing... she says "just"... we all know there aint no "just" happening here at all. that looks so fab  its unreal. and how did you know how i liked my eggs done. and i can guarrantee something else. them aint no storebought eggs either. ck the colour of that yolk!!! if i wrong i need to know where you get ur eggs from!!! Jeanie, one day i coming to visit you... just for the breakfast!!!


----------



## raceyb (Oct 20, 2009)

I made a trip to Lowes yesterday and bought some PVC!  :)  I have two fillings in the fridge right now and am looking forward to smoking two fattys.

Thanks for the PVC idea. I mentioned you in my blog and linked to your piston page.  :)

I enjoy your qview VERY much Cowgirl.


----------



## blue (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks great, cowgirl.  You should sell those pics to a magazine - especially that last one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok then jeanie you have to answer this for me please. are you a professional photographer or do you know one ? Your picture look so good that my monitor has teeth marks in it. Your food looks so good and atleast this time you used a Uds instead of the tire rim. That fattie looks so perfect and not even a wringle in the bacon wrap. You have to have something up your sleeve. I'm just going to put your blog or website on my Home page or better yet I'll use your food pics for a screen saver.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 20, 2009)

I suspect she tries to be perfect at everything she does. Her blog and the accompanying pics are proof.


----------



## mcmelik (Oct 20, 2009)

That is NOT !!!!! just a Fatty. That is a work of art. Points 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to you young lady. Again you amaze us all again. What a bacon weave. If you don't mind I think I will try that on my next Fatty.


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 20, 2009)

Sooo... can I buy one of those yet or what?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 20, 2009)

I know, anything Jeanie puts on here with the word "just" in it, is well, "just" wrong..


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2009)

a lot of us in the industry could learn a thing or 2 or 3 from you. great food that looks great!


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW...The Fatty Queen


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I am in LOVE, great job. Now email me one of those just a fatty things.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the kind words and the points,  You're a nice group of friends!  :)

E....you are right, those eggs are from my hens. I don't remember the last time I bought eggs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Still have not heard back about the pistons, but found this link.

http://www.fattiepistons.blogspot.com/

I have no idea if it's up and running though.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 21, 2009)

jeanie you have done it again, such a creative mind. Thanx for sharing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





if I can.


----------

